# االاقسام العامة > منبر سيده فرح >  >  دعوة للضحك تعالوا بس بسرعة

## ود البقعة

*يا بت هوي فتحي عينك وابقي نجيضة وفالحة ..... 



قدر ما أجي داخله عليكم القاكي .... هي هي هي .... و قر قر قر ..... تضحكي مع عبد الله دا.... 



الراجل ما تضحكيلو كتير..... 



يسعلني الله بعدين يحقر بيك.... 



الراجل اديهو العين الحمرا. 



وان قدرتي لعند ايدك تلحقيها ليهو لحقيها... 



ابقي نجيضة..... 



آآي ..... زي امك..... 



الله بسعلني وقت ابوكي يقول حاجة تضحك.... 



امشي اتحشر في الاوضة واضحك زين واجي مارقة صارة وشي.... 



وبعدين اوعك وأوعك وبعدين تااااني اوعك... تقوليلو الجلابية دي سمحة ولا العمه اللابسها دي سمحة... 



نفسو تقوم تعجبو يعرس فوقك.... وبعدين تشربي ما تروي.... 



واكربيهو بالطلبات.... اوعي تخلي لك قرش يبيت في جيبو... 



واوعك تخليهو يشوف.ال...... بيخربن الرجال 



وقت المسلسل داك يبدا جيبي فندكك واقعدي دقي أي حاجة جنبو ... ويا ريت لوكانت شطة... 



ولا كان شافعك جيعان وداير يرضع وبيبكي خليهو في بكاهو داك لمن المسلسل ينتهي.... 



وبعدين ما يجى داخل يلقاكى تغنى ... 



حتى ان بقيتي دايرة تغني اوعك من الغنا الخايس ناس حبيبي حبيبي .... 



امسكي في الغنا الحار زي "البيجري مصيبتو و مرتو طلقانة" ولا "اندب حظي" 



ولا "دفاعنا الشعبي ياهو ديل" ولا "النار ولعت بقلبي بطفيها"..... 



اااااااااااي.... عشان تربيلو الزلعة .....والخلعة.... 



بس اوعك تغني "لو الليلة يوم الرجال".... 



بيقوم يصدق و يتحنفش فوقك ساكت........ 



واوعك تشكريلو حاجة جابها.... 



ان جاب لك لحم، ختي ايدك فوق راسك وقوليلو: 



ووب علي ووب علي ووب علي، غشوك وادوك الجلافيط ..... 



وان جاب لك فتيل ريحة اول ما تفتحيهو وتشميهو طوالي كشري وقبلي غادي وابزقي 



قوليلو: دا شنو يا عبدالله؟...... 



الريحة المتل ريحة الفسيخ دي جايبها من وين؟ 



غايتو انت مغستك تقد....... 



وان جنك نسوان ولا بنات....ما تخليهو يقعد وسطن....ويتونس.... 



طيريهو من البيت.... 



وان ابى يمرق... قدر ما يقول ليو نكته ولا يخفف دمو قدامن صري ليهو وشيك.... 



وقوليلو: انت يا عبد الله ما عندك غير النكتة دي؟ 



يا خي عملت لينا بيها وجع ... وش...... 



اصلهم الرجال عارفاهم ... 



الواحد فيهم لمن يشوفلو لمت بنات يقعد يخفف في دمو ويعمل فيها ودنفاش..... 



وتلقيهو يضحك بلا سبب... 



حتى ان واحدة قحت ساكت ... 



يقعد يضحك ويصفق ايديهو.... 



واوعك تخليهو معاهن وتدخلي المطبخ تسوي ليك شربات ..... 



وحات الله ... بنات الزمن دا ان غفلتي من راجلك دقيقة بس ... 



تلقيها عرستو.




منقول
*

----------


## acba77

*مشكور
يعطيك العافيه
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*لكن نحن نعرس كيفن يا ود البقعه بعد ضايرت مننا رجال النسوان باقي ليك الصبين ديل فيهم فايده
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*
ههههههه ، ضحكتني اضحك الله سنك
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

لكن نحن نعرس كيفن يا ود البقعه بعد ضايرت مننا رجال النسوان باقي ليك الصبين ديل فيهم فايده



دا كلام دا :584:   :z3lan1:
ههههههههههه
*

----------


## jafaros

*هههههههه رايع والله
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*رائع ربنا يديك  العافيه
                        	*

----------


## عبده عبدالرحمن

*الكلام جميل ياودالبقعة ورائع بس تعمل شنو للاخت قنوان واخواتها
                        	*

----------


## Gold star

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبده عبدالرحمن
					

الكلام جميل ياودالبقعة ورائع بس تعمل شنو للاخت قنوان واخواتها



اغنن بس A  chamchara
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*كلام زي الورد والرجال مصائب
                        	*

----------


## الزعيم الزعيم

*هاهاهاهاههاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاه
حلوه يديك العافيه
*

----------


## تينا

*دي دايره فهمات يابتنا 
كدي فتشي علي رجال النسوان
هههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## النجم للرجم

*روعة - بس بالله ورينا كمان ابوعبدالله دا لمن جاهو قال ليهو شنو عشان يقدر يقابل الحرب دي بي مضاد حيوي ؟؟؟ هههههاي
*

----------


## العنيد الكبير

*والله حلوة وتسلم يدك يا زعيم 
*

----------


## حسن عبدالباقى

*والنبى قطعت مصارينا الحمر 
*

----------


## جقدول

*ود البقعة الله يديم عليك العافية ويديك مره نجيضه قول اميييين 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نوع البنات السريعه ده بتلقي وين انا غافلين مني لي زمن :Laie_22:



وحات الله ... بنات الزمن دا ان غفلتي من راجلك دقيقة بس ... 



تلقيها عرستو.


*

----------


## الفارسه الذهبيه الخالديه

*هههههههههههههههههeisawi دي داير تخرب بيتها 

شكرا بالجد حلوووو
                        	*

----------


## طارق العرش

*طبعا النتيجه مضمونة مخدة جددة مريحه وفسيحه وواحد ضحوكه
*

----------


## jafaros

*ههههههههههه قوية والله
                        	*

----------


## مهودي

*عرس  اجري يازول وقول يافكيك من نسون الزمن دا تعرس بي جاي تلقى نفسك رحت التوج
                        	*

----------

